# Most consistent Chocolate males



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Have a friend looking for suggestions on any impressive chocolate or black/ch males either field trial FC/or AFCs or GRHRCHs that are open for service. Live breeding only.

His bitch is by FC/SRS-Watermarks Texas Welcome out of bitch with ******, Jazztime, Way to go Rocky, Tiger McBunn breedings.

Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## DarrinGreene (Feb 8, 2007)

Call Jeff Lyons at Rebel Ridge Retrievers in MD


----------



## Dilly1986 (Apr 18, 2016)

Buddy just got his FC (full sibling to ammo). Hex black chocolate factored.


----------



## bamajeff (May 18, 2015)

Black/Ch: Hex, Joe, Nitro
Chocolate: Maestro

All have qualified/run nationals.


----------



## rrwilly (Jul 22, 2009)

FC AFC Glenhoma's El Chupacabra QA2

Fantastic pedigree hard to believe he’s chocolate factored


----------



## rrwilly (Jul 22, 2009)

I’ve read Dr. Ed say nice things about this guy 

FC AFC Knockout Punch II (BYC)


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

Hex's littermate OGF Woodrow: https://www.retrievertraining.net/f...X-Choc-Stud-1-5XGMPR-MH-QA2&highlight=Woodrow


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

David, I just judged that Rorem/Buddy dog to an Open win this weekend. Obviously I was impressed. Very watery, good looking dog too. Don't know anything about his pedigree.


----------



## dorkweed (Apr 14, 2009)

Tigers Come On Homeboy................Chief


----------



## WillrobbinsTR (Jan 12, 2019)

Just getting back to consistency, according to retriever results FC Buddy has made it to the 4th series in 9 out of his last 11 trials when handled by Dave Rorem. His last 2 outings were a 3rd and 1st and he has the second highest open points so far this year of any dog.


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

Consistent? Are we talking the dogs themselves or the Line the dogs are out of. My way of thinking is most dogs with upper level titles are usually consistent in themselves; otherwise they wouldn't have the titles. If we are talking consistent lines or dogs (of the brown color) known to throw talent consistently. I'd say most of the younger chocolates/black carrying chocolate; are still very young at this point; with few if any litters and haven't really shown the ability to produce yet. That said I'd look for Blue Thunder, Blue Ryder, Drake, Roux; offspring; as they have consistently produced, talent in many offspring, different breedings, for several generations. Ex; Buddy, Hex, Boot Mastro etc; are all pretty closely related; tend to be my favorite flavor of chocolate. Although I will be looking to other names mentioned on this thread, as they progress.


----------



## Bbrown (Jan 5, 2013)

I have a chocolate factored FC Merlyn dog that is nice. He is QAA and has all age points. He is nice in the house and on the line. He can consistently snatch defeat out of the jaws of victory though......


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Hey Mark!!!
Hope all is well. Been a while. Yes, I've heard about Dave's youngster. I may have to give him a call. I've been out of the game since 2010, but can't get away from lurking around the game and studying pedigrees-LOL.

I'd like to thank all of the folks have have taken part is some great suggestions. Most of the dogs mentioned have been under the radar, but I think that the bitch's owner wants a natural that is within OK, ARK, LA area.

I actually know quite a bit about the 4xGRHRCH Chief since I played a small role in the collaboration of his breeding-LOL. My sis in law Scotty Maddox bred Chief. 

When I use the term "consistent", I mean dogs that make it to the 4th series weekend after weekend.


----------



## championretrievers (Feb 7, 2008)

Have to put in a plug for my boy, 5xGRHRCH UH Big Mamou’s Run Forest Run MH MNH7 ** Gump. He has qualified and passed every Master National since he was 2 years old. He would have had a lot more Grand passes if it hadn’t been for getting dinged for line manners. He is the number two living producing sire in the HRC and had 6 pups pass the last Grand.


----------



## jeffro3967 (Sep 12, 2013)

May look at FC AFC Glenhoma's El Chupacabra. He's black/ chocolate factored and finishes a lot of his trials. Last weekend he jammed the open and took 2nd in the am. He's in Oklahoma as well and may do natural breedings.


----------



## Gunners Up (Jul 29, 2004)

Hunt'EmUp said:


> Consistent? Are we talking the dogs themselves or the Line the dogs are out of. My way of thinking is most dogs with upper level titles are usually consistent in themselves; otherwise they wouldn't have the titles. If we are talking consistent lines or dogs (of the brown color) known to throw talent consistently. I'd say most of the younger chocolates/black carrying chocolate; are still very young at this point; with few if any litters and haven't really shown the ability to produce yet. That said I'd look for Blue Thunder, Blue Ryder, Drake, Roux; offspring; as they have consistently produced, talent in many offspring, different breedings, for several generations. Ex; Buddy, Hex, Boot Mastro etc; are all pretty closely related; tend to be my favorite flavor of chocolate. Although I will be looking to other names mentioned on this thread, as they progress.


What if you could find a stud that had a 100% black performance pedigree but carried the hidden chocolate gene and had absolutely the most proven field trial lines (Shaq, Pow, Chavez, Lean Mac, Lottie) in it's pedigree. What if this stud was clear on all health clearances and I mean everything. And what if this stud consistently finished and placed in all-age stakes. If only such a stud existed......................Chupa!


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

I really thinks he wants to go choc x choc.


----------



## rrwilly (Jul 22, 2009)

I don’t think anyone mentioned this chocolate dog but here is another great pedigree GRHRCH Revitt Up's Power Surge MH MNR

I don’t have a dog in the fight because I don’t have a chocolate or chocolate factored dog to take advantage of his color factoring but Chupa would be my choice! Last time I looked at him he was an FC and now he’s an FC AFC so he must be doing something right!


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Small world. 
I own a half sister to Diesel by FC-Cash. VERY NICE BITCH!!!
I think he's leaning towards the 2 GRHRCHs Chief or Diesel.

I really like Chupa's pedigree myself!!!


----------



## dorkweed (Apr 14, 2009)

I kept 2 pups from the breeding of my CLF to Chief..............a male and a female. They are 21 months now. Marking fools; especially the female. I'm taking my time with them (mainly due to the weather now) as they are sensitive.................... but fanatical about birds.

A lot of folks out there with Chief pups to talk to about this.


----------



## gib (Sep 5, 2006)

Here is one heck of a top performing, consistent performer you’ll ever find...GRHRCH SRSACC SRSAC Spring River’s Yankee Captain MNH MH QAA. Jeter is chocolate and has never failed a Master or Finished hunt test (35-35). https://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/studdog.asp?id=66958


----------



## Jason Ottinger (Jan 17, 2012)

I know you said he’s leaning chocolate, but if he changes his mind FC AFC Bo Whoop II is chocolate factored. Young dog, but earned 63 derby points competing on the same truck as the eventual derby champion that year. And his pedigree might look familiar!


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Jason,
I know a little about Bo due to his dam pedigree. His breeder did a GREAT JOB with that litter!!! 
Remember, I own Jet's littermate sister-LOL.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

With chocolate to chocolate, FT titled, you need to have some knowledge of bloodlines as many of the good ones go back to the same lines already. Going Chocolate factored is more doable, just saying.


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

To correct all you you, "chocolate is not a color, it's a condition."


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

bjoiner said:


> To correct all you you, "chocolate is not a color, it's a condition."


Story to go with that. I had a Chocolate breeding by a CFC end up with a singleton. I was happy to see she went in labor and it was going fine and then she flat out quit. When she fell asleep I knew something was wrong and I called the vet and went in for a c-section. The vet went in and she held the uterus up and told the techs "get the camera". The puppy missed the exit ramp and went up the other horn of the uterus and got stuck. I told Howley and she said "Only a Chocolate would do that!"


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

bjoiner said:


> To correct all you you, "chocolate is not a color, it's a condition."


True That...

Something to consider, I have a chocolate male and a black female (litter-mates) based on their pedigree they are very out-bred; which I did intentionally. That said I sent in samples for them to the Davis's diversity study and both of them came back with pretty high inter-relatedness in regard to the overall Labrador population Davis had tested at the time. Breeding for one gene, seems to bottle-neck your stock; regardless of how out-bred your pedigree is. I might be using Davis tool again in the future; and consider diversity scoring if I look into chocolate breeding again.


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 22, 2008)

Some great and awesome dogs already talked about. 

HRCH The Diche MH is a pretty nice Chocolate but he's in Jackson MS.


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

GRHRCH-Diesel is chocolate with a solid black 3 generations. GRHRCH-Chief has a black majority in his 3 generations.

I personally like Chupa’s pedigree a LOT!!!
We have bred a Cosmo daughter to his father FC/AFC-Shaq and a FC/AFC-Copper daughter to his grandfather FC/AFC-Pow.

I believe my friend wants an all chocolate litter.

***Where is Chupa located?***


----------



## Ken Barton (Jun 7, 2010)

Mark Littlejohn said:


> David, I just judged that Rorem/Buddy dog to an Open win this weekend. Obviously I was impressed. Very watery, good looking dog too. Don't know anything about his pedigree.


I agree with Mark although this is a dated post , I judged this dog in an Open this summer, he didn’t win but he is the dog that I remember impressing me the most despite his color.


----------



## tigerfan (Mar 13, 2019)

David Maddox said:


> GRHRCH-Diesel is chocolate with a solid black 3 generations. GRHRCH-Chief has a black majority in his 3 generations.
> 
> I personally like Chupa’s pedigree a LOT!!!
> We have bred a Cosmo daughter to his father FC/AFC-Shaq and a FC/AFC-Copper daughter to his grandfather FC/AFC-Pow.
> ...


Oklahoma .


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

David Maddox said:


> ***Where is Chupa located?***


Richard Davis aka Gunnersup, Rich lives in the Tulsa area but the dog is on Tim Milligan’s truck in Texas.


----------



## Reginald (Apr 18, 2018)

Misty Melo has a couple of Choco's on her truck that can really really mark. If I were looking for a chocolate stud I would certainly give her a call


----------



## rrwilly (Jul 22, 2009)

Not positive but I think Misty has a connection with Maestro


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Ken Barton said:


> I agree with Mark although this is a dated post , I judged this dog in an Open this summer, he didn’t win but he is the dog that I remember impressing me the most despite his color.


Buddy is sibling to Ammo, from one of the repeats.


----------



## brou2426 (Feb 29, 2016)

I am not sure why more people wanting chocolate dogs do not breed to Chupa.


----------



## drunkenpoacher (Dec 20, 2016)

.


----------



## Ken Barton (Jun 7, 2010)

He is on Misty’s truck.


rrwilly said:


> Not positive but I think Misty has a connection with Maestro


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Exactly my thoughts when I started this search. Chupa has a very nice pedigree!
My friend has shared that he’d take his bitch to a blk/ch or chocolate. He has a few HT people interested in a pup out of his girl.
Chupa and Joe are the 2 blacks that carry chocolate that he’s interested. The chocolates are Buddy, GRHRCHs Chief (Tiger McBunn) and Diesel(Aces High III “Willie”).

***His bitch is by FC-Howdy, out of an AFC-Citizen Smith (Whitie IV son) x FC/AFC-Chugach Hills Jazz Rascal bitch.

***PM WITH ANY SUGGESTIONS***



brou2426 said:


> I am not sure why more people wanting chocolate dogs do not breed to Chupa.


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks Dr.Ed!!!


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

brou2426 said:


> I am not sure why more people wanting chocolate dogs do not breed to Chupa.


Off the top of my Head. He's black, out of 2 blacks. Most people who are interested in the brown color want all brown. Some are pretty religious about certain lines, and what seems to work with an Odd color, but mostly IME those that are interested in a particular color want all that color. Not that some aren't watching this dog and highly interested in seeing what he produces .


----------



## championretrievers (Feb 7, 2008)

Since the original post , Gump has acquired two more Grand passes making him the only chocolate in history to have 7 Grand passes. He is also the only chocolate to have 7 MNH passes. Furthermore, he throws tremendous pups and is the #1 living producer in the HRC of any color of lab. We are so blessed to have been able to be part of his journey. For a hunt test dog out of field trial lines, he checks off a lot of boxes. Run Forest Run!


----------



## tigerfan (Mar 13, 2019)

Hunt'EmUp said:


> Off the top of my Head. He's black, out of 2 blacks. Most people who are interested in the brown color want all brown. Some are pretty religious about certain lines, and what seems to work with an Odd color, but mostly IME those that are interested in a particular color want all that color. Not that some aren't watching this dog and highly interested in seeing what he produces .


Maybe for a neophyte uninformed breeder or a hobby breeder but if you're looking for performance and health, is I understand that you're far better off to not double down on recessive.


----------



## wprebeck (May 8, 2018)

I know you just had a litter - any left? We're in the process of moving, otherwise I'd have jumped on one of his pups.


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

****** and Tiger McBunn, were brothers 

That to tight of a line breeding.


----------



## championretrievers (Feb 7, 2008)

Now 7x GRHRCH UH HOF Big Mamou’s Run Forest Run MH MNH8 HOF “Gump”. We will keep on going as long as he loves it


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

Chupa just won the Open at Tulsa last weekend, in a group of very talented dogs. I have trained with Tim and Rich and watched Chupa run, he is very impressive.


----------

